# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  ANFAP dila okolo moje osobne podatke

## mendula

Dobila sam danas Quelleov katalog "Moja beba & ja". Na najlonskom omotu velika naljepnica "U suradnji s ANFAP-om". Koliko se sjećam, to je firma koja nam u rodilištu daje paket Sretna beba. Znam da me med. sestra pri predaji tog paketa pitala adresu i još neke podatke (ne znam više koje). Mislila sam da je to zbog onog drugog reklamnog paketa koji ANFAP šalje kad beba ima par mjeseci.
Nisam znala da ANFAP moje podatke može (i smije) dijeliti drugima. Nitko me nije pitao pristajem li na to, kao uostalom želim li uopće Sretnu bebu? Nije viška, a i od Quellea inače primam kataloge. Ali...
Zna li netko nešto više o toj ANFAP-ovoj nezgodnoj navici?

----------


## ivarica

kako smo saznali od jednog lijecnika na tribini koju smo organizirali na velesajmu ovog proljeca, oni te podatke PRODAJU.
inace upravo uzimanje adresa rodilja kao uvjet za dodjelu paketa je najspornije  u paketu i najgori primjer krsenja Pravilnika o reklamiranju nadomjestaka sto ga taj paket radi. neke mame su nam se javljale i sa naknadnim posiljkama s npr (kršitelj koda)ove adrese.
kako je rekao grguric jednom: "sretna beba" je istjerala "Prijatelje djece" iz nasih rodilista. 

paket mozete i bojkotirati   :Wink:  
knjiga je jedino vrijedno u njemu.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nitko me nije pitao pristajem li na to, kao uostalom želim li uopće Sretnu bebu?


pretpostavljam da to piše nekim sitnim slovima na papiru na kojoj pišeš adresu. 
ljudi općenito ne čitaju takve stvari, a ti nisi ni imala priliku pročitati ako si sestri diktirala adresu.

nije fer ni pristojno, ali to ti je marketing  :/  znat ćeš za idući put.

ja sam recimo uzela paket, ali sam odbila dati svoje podatke.

btw, nitko te ne može prisiliti da uzmeš "sretnu bebu" ili da daješ svoje podatke, tako da si i ti sve to mogla odbiti.

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja sam recimo uzela paket, ali sam odbila dati svoje podatke.


ivarica, a kak sam ja onda ipak dobila paket?? možda su se nekaj zabunili...

----------


## Arijana

Koliko se ja sjećam (a bilo je to prije 4 godine) na papiriću sa imenom i podacima je pisalo "Da li odobravate da se koristimo vašim podacima u svrhu slanja dodatnih reklamnih materijala" ili nešto u tom stilu, što sam zaokružila DA i potpisala!!

----------


## ivarica

lutonjica, nikad nakon izlaska iz rodilista nisi dobila nista na svoju adresu?

----------


## ankika

a nitko te ni ne sili da ostavis pravu adresu
pitam se zasto meni doma ne dolaze ovaj put reklame   :Rolling Eyes:   :Saint:  

mene su isto zeznuli prvi put ... no ovaj put ne

----------


## Lutonjica

> lutonjica, nikad nakon izlaska iz rodilista nisi dobila nista na svoju adresu?


malo sam si razmislila - dobila sam jednom nešto s pampersom i alwaysom.

pa nije vrag da im je _bolnica_ dala moju adresu???????????

----------


## ivarica

to te ja pitam.

----------


## mendula

Može li netko otići u matični ured i dobiti te podatke (tko se rodio na taj i taj dan plus adresa), tj. jesu li oni javni?

----------


## mamma san

.. trebalo bi malo pročitati i Zakon o zaštiti osobnih podataka. Agencija koja sprovodi nadzor tek je prije nekoliko vremena počela funkcionirati...

No, dok oni dođu u bolnice i dr. mjesta , trebati će godine i godine. Prvo trebaju riješiti telekom, pa kartice, itd....

----------


## Davor

Zato se ja potpisujem sa Freddy Kruger, Ulica brijestova 5, a umjesto potpisa nekakvu divlju krivulju. Pretpostavljam da u takvim registrima imam puno imenjaka  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

.....aaaaaaaaaaaa a ti si taj!!!!!!!!!!!!?  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Može li netko otići u matični ured i dobiti te podatke (tko se rodio na taj i taj dan plus adresa), tj. jesu li oni javni?


Nama je u KBC Rijeka došla jedan dan u sobu gospođa iz matičnog ureda, upisivala sve osobne podatke tamo na licu mjesta, uključujući i ime djeteta. 
Tamo je takav običaj prijavljivanja djeteta-matični ured "dođe" u rodilište.
Sad kad vidim kako se sve može s tim podacima trgovat mi je malo krivo što sam na to pristala. Ali tad nam se činilo praktičnije :/ .

----------


## mendula

To za matični ured pitam zato jer smo mi u matičnom vidjeli pripremljeni popis za lokalne novine. Pa ako mogu novine, valjda može i bilo koji čovjek. Doduše, to je bilo _samo_ ime, prezime, datum rođenja djeteta i ime roditelja.

----------


## pinocchio

ne mogu sa sigurnošću tvrditi ali gotovo sam sigurna da gore navedeni zaista dilaju adrese. u jednoj ponudi koju su mi slali, a koju sam tražila da mi pošalju, ponudili su i takvu mogućnost. ne znam doduše je li to (protu)zakonito ali nerado primam reklamne proizvode naslovljene baš na mene. imam osjećaj kao da me veliki brat prati u stopu.

----------


## MajaMajica

sjećam se da sam uzela paket i iskoristila knjigu koja mi je stvarno puno puta dobro došla, a ne mogu se sjetit jesam li im dala mogućnost da koriste moje podatke..dobila sam samo jednom nešto od pampersa, kao i lutonjica..ma ionako smo mi svi u jednom velikom big brotheru  :Grin:

----------


## lidac2004

> Koliko se ja sjećam (a bilo je to prije 4 godine) na papiriću sa imenom i podacima je pisalo "Da li odobravate da se koristimo vašim podacima u svrhu slanja dodatnih reklamnih materijala" ili nešto u tom stilu, što sam zaokružila DA i potpisala!!


mislim da sam ja zaokruzila NE i nisam nista ni dobila.

----------


## Sanda

Mozda da se obratis Agenciji za zastitu osobnih podataka sa upitom o konkretnom slucaju? Oni su poceli raditi, znam jer su se najavili u moju firmu za nadzor o zbirkama osobnih podataka koje se vode (o zaposlenicima i korisnicima usluga). Adresa je Pantovčak 258, Zagreb.

Zakon o zastiti osobnih podataka objavljen je u Narodnim novinama br 103/03, moze se procitati na webu.

----------


## dalmatinka

> mendula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li netko otići u matični ured i dobiti te podatke (tko se rodio na taj i taj dan plus adresa), tj. jesu li oni javni?
> 
> 
> Nama je u KBC Rijeka došla jedan dan u sobu gospođa iz matičnog ureda, upisivala sve osobne podatke tamo na licu mjesta, uključujući i ime djeteta. 
> Tamo je takav običaj prijavljivanja djeteta-matični ured "dođe" u rodilište.
> Sad kad vidim kako se sve može s tim podacima trgovat mi je malo krivo što sam na to pristala. Ali tad nam se činilo praktičnije :/ .


zar nije zakonom obavezno
da roditelji zajedno prijavljuju dijete ( zbog suglasnosti oca  ) ?

----------


## schlatkica

Evo sad nešto suprotno...
Ja obožavam primati reklamne letke i stvari. To mi je tako super. Ovisnik sam o poštaru u zadnje vrijeme, ali skoro pa ništa ne stiže... Obožavam kad mi stižu ti katalozi, onda letci namještaja i dr.
U firmi sam ja bila ta koja je uvijek dobivala na stol takve stvari.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mendula prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da si u pravu jer mi smo ionako naknadno morali zajedno otići u ZG-u potpisati izjavu na općinu da bi nam iz Rijeke poslali papire (domovnicu, rodni list, izvadak iz m.r.).
Tim više me zbunjuje takva riječka praksa :? .

----------


## dijanam

Ma i u Zadru to rade (ali medicinsko osoblje) i salju u maticne urede. A onda opet moras otici i sam dati podatke.

----------


## emily

bolnica je duzna prijaviti u maticni ured u roku 3 dana svako novorodjeno dijete. u zg ne pitaju za ime djeteta, vec sve od a do ž o roditeljima (ukljucujuci strucnu spremu, bracni status, kad i gdje je brak sklopljen isl.)
roditelji imaju 2 mjeseca prijaviti dijete

----------


## Honey

Kad sam primila paket, dobila sam taj papirić sa uputom da ga moram ispuniti i dati sestri prije nego izađem iz bolnice. Ja sam ga spremila u torbu i odnijela doma (neispunjenog). Prije mjesec dana dobila sam ****-ovu reklamnu knjižicu u koverti sa oznakom ANFAP-a. Bem im mamicu, valjda su u rodilištu umjesto mene dali podatke.

----------


## mamaLare

> Evo sad nešto suprotno...
> Ja obožavam primati reklamne letke i stvari. To mi je tako super. Ovisnik sam o poštaru u zadnje vrijeme, ali skoro pa ništa ne stiže... Obožavam kad mi stižu ti katalozi, onda letci namještaja i dr.
> U firmi sam ja bila ta koja je uvijek dobivala na stol takve stvari.


I kod mene ista stvar, pravi sam ovisnik o tome

----------


## mamma Juanita

> bolnica je duzna prijaviti u maticni ured u roku 3 dana svako novorodjeno dijete. u zg ne pitaju za ime djeteta, vec sve od a do ž o roditeljima (ukljucujuci strucnu spremu, bracni status, kad i gdje je brak sklopljen isl.)
> roditelji imaju 2 mjeseca prijaviti dijete


Ma sve isto to su me ispitali i u Rijeci.
Valjda sam zaboravila kako je to funkcioniralo u Zagrebu.

----------


## Felix

OT, juanita, kako nabavljate rodni list za nju obzirom da je rodjena u rijeci? je li moguce da to sredite u zagrebu?
a gdje ste ju prijavili u zagrebu?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sve sredili u ZG-u.
Otišli na svoju općinu i objasnili da je dijete rođeno van ZG, oni meni i MMu dali da popunimo izjavu da se slažemo da se dijete...zove..., etc.; to se ovjeri.
Poslali poštom uz biljege, tražili 2 dokumenta i kroz 10 dana su nam ih i poslali iz matičnog ureda iz Rijeke.
Isto tako, jednom nam je falio 3. dokument (rodini list), pa smo opunomoćili frenda koji živi u RI da ga može podići i poslati busom, jer nam se žurilo.
Ali inače sve možeš riješiti u Zagrebu, poštom.
Al za inozemstvo ipak pitaj, sigurno ima neka varijacija.

----------


## leonisa

pa oni su stvarno bezobrazni!!!
znam da sam ovaj topic citala dok sam bila trudna i kade mi je stigao paket sretno dijete, nisam zaokruzila, kao sto nikad ne zaokruzujem, da mi se postom, bilo HP bilo e-mail, salju bilo kakvi reklamni sadrzaji.
danas dolazi postar na vrata i daje mi paketic. na omotnici pise Anfap d.o.o. p.p. 26, zg a u njemu reklama od alwaysa i pampersica, te koji uzorak proizvoda. mislim, stvarno!!!
proslo je skoro 4mj. a sadrzaj paketa je i onako vecinom zavrsio u smecu. reklame....  :Mad:  
meni je to uznemiravanje!!!

----------


## Karin

Ja kad sam dobila paket "Sretna beba" u rodilištu jednostavno nisam ispunila formular s podacima. I nikom ništa!    :Razz:  Tako da ak' nećete da vas gnjave ne dajte svoje podatke!

----------


## Elly

> Ma i u Zadru to rade (ali medicinsko osoblje) i salju u maticne urede. A onda opet moras otici i sam dati podatke.


U Puli to radi babica odmah nakon poroda. 
Zapravo, ja sam jos debelo bila u trudovima, tek sam stigla na kat gdje je radjaona, a babica je vec ispunjavala Prijavu o rodjenju. Nakon poroda je u nju samo dodala ime bebe. 
Onda oni to dalje salju maticnom uredu. 

A sto se tice paketa Sretna beba, sestra nam je dosla u sobu, sjela se, otkinula onaj listic s nasim podacima i nama dala paket, i onda je upisala adresu. Sjecam se da sam odgovorila NE to za uporabu podataka, no svejedno sam na kucnu adresu dobila 2 paketica, jedan Always + Pampers uzorci, a drugi **** uzorci.

----------


## bucka

> Evo sad nešto suprotno...
> Ja obožavam primati reklamne letke i stvari. To mi je tako super. Ovisnik sam o poštaru u zadnje vrijeme, ali skoro pa ništa ne stiže... Obožavam kad mi stižu ti katalozi, onda letci namještaja i dr.
> U firmi sam ja bila ta koja je uvijek dobivala na stol takve stvari.


i ja otprilike ko schlatkica!!
neke stvari nikad i ne upotrijebim,ali mi bude drago kad ih dobijem!!!  :Grin:

----------

Bok Cure!

citam vas vec neko vrijeme, ali sam se tek sada ukljucila. Cula sam da neki smatraju da je Sretna beba protiv dojenja. Nisam shvatila zasto? Ja sam dobila paket i nisam prestala dojiti. Pa nisam luda da bi me neki paket mogao od toga odgovoriti! A kaj se adrese tice, nije me nitko smetao, jer samo samo dva puta nesto dobila. Zvala sam tamo i pitala hoce li jos nesto doci, ali su rekli da nece, jer ne smiju slati bilo sto.

Mama Marieta

----------


## ljiljan@

Ovakve pojave nisu karakteristične samo za rodilišta. Prije 2 mjeseca stigne mi SMS na mobitel kojim mi Konzum čestita rođendan!!! Nemam Konzumovu karticu, niti Bilinu, niti Mercatorovu, ne igram nagradne igre, a u HT-ovom imeniku na broj mobitela koji koristim prijavljena je moja kćer (njoj sam kupila novi, a ja koristim njen stari - kako je to Konzum mogao znati???)...Padne mi na pamet da sam naručujući iz Quelle kataloga, ostavila datum rođenja i broj mobitela...da Quelle proda takav podatak - pa je li moguće?

----------


## sajkomum

> lutonjica, nikad nakon izlaska iz rodilista nisi dobila nista na svoju adresu?
> 			
> 		
> 
> malo sam si razmislila - dobila sam jednom nešto s pampersom i alwaysom.
> 
> pa nije vrag da im je _bolnica_ dala moju adresu???????????


ja čim sam vidla papirić nakon primitka paketa rastrgala sam ga i bacila, nekako automatski kaj će nekome moji podaci, sestra je bila malo ljuta kakti jer to je njima potvrda da su jadni paketić uredno predale a ja još urednije ga ja, majka zaprimila al eto... bilo je kasno

----------


## koalica

mene je neki dan zvala neka žena OPET iz nekog vražjeg osiguranja i nudi ovakvo/onakvo osiguranje.......ma nije bit toga, nego mena zanima mogu li im nekako stat na kraj???? Ok, nisam pazila i u rodilištu sam vjerojatno dala svoje podatke. E sad, mene stvarno uznemitravaju i idu mi na živce svi ti koji zivkaju pa me zanima mogu li se nekome obratiti da me prestanu zvati svi ti lešinari  :/ 

Eh da, a bilo je i fora da dobijem poštom štednju il osiguranje, a za par dana oni zovu da provjere jesam li dobila i jesam li odlučila nešto u vezi toga   :Mad:

----------


## Elly

> A sto se tice paketa Sretna beba, sestra nam je dosla u sobu, sjela se, otkinula onaj listic s nasim podacima i nama dala paket, i onda je upisala adresu. Sjecam se da sam odgovorila NE to za uporabu podataka, no svejedno sam na kucnu adresu dobila 2 paketica, jedan Always + Pampers uzorci, a drugi **** uzorci.


Plus jos uvijek, gotovo 4 godine nakon poroda, te iste podatke koriste: zvali su me iz Jadranskog osiguranja, rekli da imaju moje podatke s paketa Sretna beba i poceli gurati djecju policu/stednju/whatever...  :/ 

To znaci da:
a) ili sestra nije zaokruzila NE za uporabu podataka (iako sam joj to rekla   :Evil or Very Mad: )
b) ili njih uopce ne zanima da li je zaokruzeno DA ili NE (  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: )
c) osim sto koriste adrese, koriste i telefonske brojeve, i to, naravno, bas u doba dana kada nije bas bontonski pristojno zvati.

----------


## marta

trebalo bi na papiric pisat njihovu adresu i broj telefona   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

ja definitivno nisam daval nikakve podatke za tu sretnu bebu, a pošto sam pročitala malo o tome, kad su sestre poslale učenike na praksi da idu redom po sobama i pokupe to, ja im rekla da sam dala (bila sam malo duže tamo, a nisu došli 1. dan) i otišli..

nisam dobivala nikakve pakete, niti imala slične gnjavaže, no, koja 2-3 mj. po porodu su zvali iz RBA znajući da sam rodila i nudili neku dječju štednju. moram li napomenuti da nemamo otvoren račun u RBA, ni muž ni ja? htjela sam to negdje prijavit tada jer me jako razljutilo, ali kako je s malim bilo tad baš nešto dosta brige, nisam, pa sam zaboravila. žena je inače imala sreće da se javio MM i pristojno ju otpilio.

jednom sam nešto prijavila toj agenciji, jer mi je to bilo nečuveno, uglavnom, osoba koja radi u državnoj instituciji je iskoristila neke podatke za neki svoj privatni dodatni posao, čak mi je to rekla kad me nazvala, no agencija nije reagirala...

mene ništa od toga ne bi smetalo da sam ja ostavila svoje podatke negdje s pristankom da se koriste za to, ali nisam jer me i ovako svako malo zovu razni pacijenti koji me znaju ili ne znaju preko nekog tko zna nekog tko...mene zna.

----------


## khaa

> inace upravo uzimanje adresa rodilja kao uvjet za dodjelu paketa je najspornije  u paketu i najgori primjer krsenja Pravilnika o reklamiranju nadomjestaka sto ga taj paket radi.


ja bih samo rekla da ovo nije točno. kad me gospođa koja je donjela paket u moju sobu pitala osobne podatke odbila sam ih dati, a ona mi je svejedno ostavila paket uz napomenu da je to poklon i da podaci nisu uvjet.
zapisala je jedino moje ime (to sam joj dozvolila) i nikada mi ništa u ovih 6 mjeseci nije stiglo na kućnu adresu.

----------


## ivarica

izmedju mojeg i tvojeg posta proslo je dvije godine i puno rodinog angazmana   :Smile:

----------


## khaa

:Embarassed:

----------


## ana.m

Mene je nekih mjesec dana prije poroda (Ivinog) zvala žena iz Croatia osiguranja da sam ja rodila, pa da bi oni meni ponudili za dijete...bla, bla...Ja ostala u sto čuda. Kad sam rodila, a trbuh mi još tu (tak nekaj sam i rekla, plus da sam jedno rodila prije 3 godine). Na to kaže ona da je to još to od prije 3 godine kad sam rodila Janka. Ajde dobro, kažem ja ženi da dođe, došla ona, ispričala mi sve, MM nije bio doma, radio je (a i ne podnosi takve kaj doma dolaze). Ja njoj rekla, dogovorim se s mužem pa vam javimo kad odlučimo. Nismo stigli ništa puno odlučivati i o tome pričati jerbo smo imali prečeg posla u tom trenu, blićio se porod, ma sto čuda. Ona me zvala malte ne svako malo da jesmo li se mi dogovorili. Na kraju sm se prestala javljati i na mob i na fiksni kad bi vidjela njen broj. 
Ok, prestala ona na neko vrijeme i taman me zove ja u bolnici.
Kažem ja njoj da sam rodila ima 2 dana, ONA-o pa čestitam gospođo (žena sva sretna, već vidi kak će ne jedno nego odmah dva osiguranja upecati), pa kako je prošlo? JA-a eto, u bolnici smo još, rodila na carski, znate ne mogu sada pričati, javit ću vam se kada se oporavim, dođemo malo k sebi...ONA-ma nema problema, javite se kada budete mogli.
Mislim da je bilo prošlo 2 tjedna, zove ona opet. Ja vidim broj, neću joj se javiti iz principa. Zvala me 2 tjedna svaki dan, na mob i na fiksni. U različita doba dana! Milsila sam skužit će da joj se ne želim javiti, odustat će, osim toga, rodila sam prije 2 tjedna, koji je toj ženi k...., pa ne misli fakat da bi stvarno dolazila sad k meni doma-u krajnjem slučaju nekulturno???Onda sam pukla (mislim si žena je očito glupa i niše ne konta) pa sam se konačno javila. Opet ona da jesmo li odlučili, da ovo, da ono...JA-pa znate, nismo još suprug i ja o tome razgovarali, trenutno imamo drugih preokupacija, beba je još jako mala, stalna briga oko nje, nemamo ni vremena previše, pokušavam joj između redova objasniti da mi nemre sad dolaziti doma, za boga miloga imam bebu od mjesec dana koju još ni rodbina nije počela dolaziti ogledavati.
I kad sam rekla da je beba mala, ona mrtva hladna "A tek mjesec dana ima, pa ja sam mislila da ima već 3"  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Rekla sam joj da me više ne zove, da ako se mi odlučimo i kada odlučimo da ćemo to napraviti (ali sigurno ne kod nje-to joj nisam rekla jer sam cijelo vrijeme pokušavala biti fina). Za dva dana opet zovem nisam vidjela, nazovem ja nju da vidim kaj sad. NAZVALA ME KAO SLUČAJNO! I nije propustila a da me ne priupita da li smo se slučajno odlučili.

Sorry na poduljem postu ali ta me žena toliko naživcirala i toliko ne mogu vjerovati da netko može biti tak bezobrazno uporan!!!
Više definitivno nikoga ne puštam u stani na sve vrste ponuda, bilo ovog ili onog odgovaram da me ne zanima-kratko i jasno!
Pokušavaš biti fin, samo se zahebeš!

----------


## ana.m

Zaboravih naravno napomenuti kako je to povezano vjerojatno s time kaj sma dala podatke u rodilištu. Ne mogu vjerovati da idu zvati ljude nakon 3 godine....

----------


## Honey

*ana.m* prefina si ti  :Smile: 

Jednom se tak jedna zakačila za mene, drugi put kad je zvala da me pita jesmo li se odlučili rekla sam joj da jesmo - NEĆEMO osiguranje, hvala.
I bio je mir   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Doduše, nije još prošlo ni tri godine, možda izvuče još moj broj odnekud   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Naučila sam lekciju   :Grin:

----------


## Drimm

Ja isto volim reklamne letke iz sandučića, listam kad pijem kavu. Dala sam podatke za sretnu bebu, dobila taj pampers...i da, ljuti me kad dobivam na ime letke od firmi koje nemam pojma kako i otkuda imaju kontakt sa mojim imenom.
No, kad smo se preselili u novi stan s novom adresom i tek uključili novi broj fixnog telefona, zome me za par dana HSP  :shock: , Bandić bi volio znati čime ste zadovoljni u našem gradu i za koga ćete glasati.... :? 
I kad me zove Bo frost i neznamnijatkosve. 
Grozno, to me živcira puno, puno više od pošte koju mogu izvaditi i odmah baciti u stari papir i koja me ne uznemirava zvonjavom (osim ako je poštar zaboravio ključ) i glupim pitanjima.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kako tim pozivima stati na kraj?

----------


## ana.m

> Kako tim pozivima stati na kraj?


Svoj broj tražiti da se izbriše iz imenika, tj. da bude tajni.
Ja nekako mislim da je to jedini način.

----------


## Ancica

Ja, cim pocne spika, velim kratko i jasno "Ne, hvala!" i poklopim slusalicu.  I idem dalje svojim poslom. 

ZNAM da nikad necu kupit nist tak prek telefona nit se dat upecat na ovakve ili onakve nagrade pa me stoga uopce niti ne interesira sto imaju za rec.

Prije sam znala biti "pristojnija" pa bih kao odslusala spiku prije nego sto bih otkantala al sam onda skuzila da kao sto je to ludo tracenje mog vremena, tako je i njihovog i da im uopce nisam korisna (odnosno "pristojna") ako ih slusam i trosim njihovo dragocjeno vrijeme. Bolje je i za njih i za mene da srezem po kratkom postupku. Otad me uopce vise ne zivciraju. Petnaest sekundi je vrlo lako izbrisat iz memorije.

----------


## MGrubi

> Bolje je i za njih i za mene da srezem po kratkom postupku. .


potpisujem

----------


## Elly

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bolje je i za njih i za mene da srezem po kratkom postupku. .
> 
> 
> potpisujem


I ja tak. Ranije sam bila "pristojnija", a sad samo kazem "Nisam zainteresirana, hvala!", poklopim i gotovo.

----------


## mirjana

> Sorry na poduljem postu ali ta me žena toliko naživcirala i toliko ne mogu vjerovati da netko može biti tak bezobrazno uporan!!!
> Više definitivno nikoga ne puštam u stani na sve vrste ponuda, bilo ovog ili onog odgovaram da me ne zanima-kratko i jasno!
> Pokušavaš biti fin, samo se zahebeš!


i mene je nedavno zvala ženskica iz nekog osiguranja za dijete pa sam je prvo na fino pokušala otkantati, ali ona uporno nudi jako povoljno sklapanje osiguranja pa da samo odvojimo malo vremena sve će nam ona objasniti i blablabla. na kraju sam rekla onako blesavo, kao da sam tek tad shvatila o čemu ona trabunja
"oprostite, vi nudite *osiguranje* za dijete?
"da, da"(oduševljeno)
"a-haaa, a mi ćemo uplatiti *stambenu štedionicu*, već smo se odlučili"
"ah, doviđenja onda"

i tek onda me prestala daviti , a bila sam prepristojna da spustim slušalicu + sam se bojala da će me onda opet zvati

stalno me zivkaju i na fiksni, tu sam se već uvježbala da na prvo pitanje "imate minutu vremena" ogovorim "nemam, doviđenja", ali se svejedno naživciram jer obično zovu kad mi cure spavaju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LIMA

Super je onaj recept iz Seinfelda:
Jerry se javlja na telefon, (neka anketa ili tako nešto) i kaže:
"ok, dajte mi svoj kućni broj telefona pa ću vam javiti što sam odlučio. A, što, ne volite kad vas netko zivka kući i uznemirava? E sad vidite kako je meni! (poklopi slušalicu)

----------


## Lucky2

Zato ja isključim telefon kad Lolač spava, mob je na silent
i NNNI   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

uzela paket 
"zaboravila" dat podatke  

he he...namjerno...iako su sestre par puta pitale jesu svi ispunili...aha khm khm

----------


## fegusti

s anfapom je u dil ušao i svijet knjige.
sada šalju pozive za učlanjenje u klub i mame nas naslovima vezanim uz roditeljstvo, njegu i odgoj djece. :/

----------


## MGrubi

> s anfapom je u dil ušao i svijet knjige.
> sada šalju pozive za učlanjenje u klub i mame nas naslovima vezanim uz roditeljstvo, njegu i odgoj djece. :/


i ne znaš koliko tvoji osobni podaci vrijede dok ne vidiš šta su sve spremni za njih učiniti

----------


## upornamama

> s anfapom je u dil ušao i svijet knjige.
> sada šalju pozive za učlanjenje u klub i mame nas naslovima vezanim uz roditeljstvo, njegu i odgoj djece. :/


Istina, ja sam danas dobila "ponudu". Ma bjež'!

----------


## fegusti

a evo čime se, između ostalog, hvale...
http://www.familyservice.hr/suradnja.htm




> Nevladine udruge
> Putem programa "Sretna beba" svoje materijale su, besplatno, dijelile *udruga "Roda"*, udruga "Puž" i udruga "Oko". Ovim putem pozivamo sve udruge kojima je opće dobro, a posebno u području obitelji i djece, prioritet da nam se jave i iskoriste program "Sretna beba" za pristup obiteljima s djecom.


...istina, govori se u prošlom vremenu, ali tko ne zna može doći do krivog zaključka. :/

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2085

----------


## Imga

Hoćeš reći da se niti nakon skoro godinu dana poslije pisma udruge nisu udostojili promijeniti tekst?

a što se i ja čudim...

----------


## ivarica

4 mjeseca

da, dobro kazes, ponovo ih treba podsjetiti

----------


## Imga

> *4 mjeseca*
> 
> da, dobro kazes, ponovo ih treba podsjetiti


ihihihi,   :Embarassed:   ja uporno čitam naopačke - 11 ožujak

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni došla reklama za svijet knjige.
Ja sam u biti namjerno pustila svoje podatke u rodilištu. 
Neka potroše malo love da me izmarketingiraju, ja im ionako neću ništa kupiti.
Pampers - fuj, svijet knjige - odem u knjižaru kad ja hoću, a ne po direktivi, (kršitelj koda)ići i ostala družina -   :Laughing:  , adaptirano - još veći   :Laughing:  .

----------

